# The story behind your screen name



## wdw_ (Apr 9, 2002)

This is a thread where you can tell the wonderful or terrifying truths behind your screen names.

Heres my story.

I was probably 11. I didnt have the internet at my home yet, so every chance I got I would get my parents to drive me to the central library. I would spend hours surfing the web. It was amazing to me. Once I spent 12 hours strait in front of the computer at the library.

Well one day, I asked the guy how I would go about getting an email address. He came over to the computer and showed me Yahoo.com. He took me to registration form and It asked me to pick a screen name. At that time I was a huge Disney fan. I loved Walt Disney World. I would cry when thinking about it. Anyway, I tried the screen name wdw but it was taken. I tried many variations but they were either taken or I didnt like them that much. Finally I came up with the name wdw_    *angels sing and clouds part*.

Ive used that screen name for almost everything since.


----------



## julguribye (Apr 9, 2002)

It's almost the same story with me... The first time I got internet on my mac, I went straight to the hotmail.com site to get myself a mail. I Signed up with my name "xxxxx xxxxxx" and then hotmail atomaticly made a short version of it and made a "julguribye" suggestion and I choosed that and since then, I have always used that name on everything just to remember it...


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 9, 2002)

Lessthanmighty... it is short for.... The less than mighty blink day tones!

A mixture of bands that I like.
-Less than Jake
-Mighty Mighty Bosstones
-Blink 182
-Green Day
-Deftones

Got it... good!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 9, 2002)

Wow... you all have stories.  Mine is just my last name, and my G4. My first MACOSX name was just Nummi... but we all know what happened there


----------



## Valrus (Apr 9, 2002)

I've loved walruses ever since I got a stuffed one (as in a plush toy, not a real 10-foot taxidermified walrus) in elementary school. Since then I've been accumulating stuffed walruses (the original was sadly lost in the sands of time, or something like that) and other walrus paraphernalia, and I think I probably have one of the largest walrus collections around. The name "Valrus" comes from a friend of mine in high school with a rather perverse interest in my brutal death saying, "Ian, I hope you get mauled by a rabid valrus in the stairwell." Well, I decided to reclaim the word "Valrus" as my own, and it pretty much just stuck.

And I have to say that "Valrus" is a pretty cool word.

-the valrus


----------



## mrfluffy (Apr 9, 2002)

the band i do a website for (www.misterfluffy.co.uk - subtle advertising) are called fuddle, but at the time fuddle.co.uk wasnt available so they chose misterfluffy.co.uk as the url. and i've use it as a SN on every message board im signed up to.


----------



## themacko (Apr 9, 2002)

Back in high school when I played basketball, everyone on the team called eachother by their shortened last name with an O on the end ..

Parnell = Parno
Sanchez = Sancho
Jones = Jono
Mackey (me) = Macko

and so I've carried this name since then.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 9, 2002)

I'd tell you... but then I'd have to kill you.  Or at least gnaw off your ankles...


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *I'd tell you... but then I'd have to kill you.  Or at least gnaw off your ankles...  *



I searched the web and I think I figured out why your screen name is Nkuvu! 

I found a page talking about African stories ( http://www.angelfire.com/ma3/mythology/kalulu.html ) and found this 


> At last Nkuvu the tortoise, wiser than the rest, went privately to King Polo the elephant and said, "If your wives will smear me with salt and put me into your dinner of beans tomorrow, I will catch the thief."
> 
> Next day Nkuvu was secretly smeared with salt and hidden in the beans. The worthless rabbit again determined to get his dinner without working for it, and having set his noose, he sauntered up to the cooking pots when all the animals were out at work and began to eat. He thought that the beans were even nicer than usual. They were so deliciously salty. But before Kalulu could finish, Nkuvu had bitten tightly on to his foot.


Is that why your named nkuvu?


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 9, 2002)

Now you've done it, there go your ankles...


----------



## scruffy (Apr 9, 2002)

No big story.  It's just an accurate description of my physical appearance - long hair, big beard, usually wearing baggy clothes, sandals whenever possible...

I go by scruffymark some places, because Mark is my name.

The notorious olive counter bit does have a story though:

My parents and I all really like olives.  Whenever there were olives in a salad, my dad used to take at least half of them, and then me and my mom would get incensed, and steal them back from him.  This sort of became a running family gag.

Now we've gotten into the habit of making sure that the number of olives is always an even multiple of the number of people who will be sharing the salad.  The first person to take some salad always asks what the day's olive ration is, etc.  My girlfriend accused the family of being 'notorious olive counters' a while back, and I really liked the ring of that term.


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 9, 2002)

Umm, I like dogs, and games... ummm.. yeah. I hate mine I hope to change it as soon as I can think of something new.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 9, 2002)

I got my name from my dad in a way. We were in the car driving somewhere or something and somehow we were talking about space or something . Anyways he said something was a more then a googolplex kilometres. And I had no idea what he was saying so he told me that a googolplex is a very big number that scientists often use to measure things in space. A googolplex is 1^googol and a googol is 1^100. Which is one big number!

Oh yeah and it sounds pretty damn cool too .


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 9, 2002)

ever heard of the Cash Money Millionaires? (a rap group)

one day a video came on TV and the song was called "Bling Bling" and it was "quite a catchy tune"

I tried BlingBling2001 - Taken
I tried BlingBling3001 - Taken
I tried BlingBling30012 - SUCCESS!!!

then I just made it BlingBling 3k12 (since i just think it looks cooler than 30012)

there's my story and i'm sticking to it



i also have another name MackGeeFive (say it out loud and you'll get why  )


(no it's not that reason... me and my friend were making fun of some of the slang out there.... "Yo G!" so I put "Gee Five Maaan!" and then I just added Mack because MacG5 was taken already)

all my message board names (and practically every thing I sign up to when i become a member of something) are determined by my current AIM screen name...


----------



## dricci (Apr 9, 2002)

Rap music is evil. I can say that because we're in the Bar & Grill.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 9, 2002)

i rarely like rap music... especially the lyrics.... just give me the instrumental and i'll be happy!

plus, for every rap song that IS on my PC, I always have an instrumental along with it...

but i definitely don't like rap as much as I do rock.... 75% rock.... 20% rap... 5% other (a conglomoration of many different styles)


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *
> 
> I tried BlingBling2001 - Taken
> ...



Oh. I thought that 3k12 was a Mac OS X build number.


----------



## vic (Apr 9, 2002)

wow! nice thyread! well heres my contribution. vic - get it? it's the first 3 letters of my first name, it has religious significance... no it does not... hmm... ah well, it's my nickname a lot of my friends call me simply vic.


----------



## vic (Apr 9, 2002)

there was aguy here called vic_1 where is that guy?


----------



## rinse (Apr 9, 2002)

rinse is taken from visualrinse, my portfolio/design site.

a good dj is said to rinse the ears...

visualrinse is what a good designer does... rinses the visual.

go check it out. www.visualrinse.com


----------



## xoot (Apr 9, 2002)

Once I found out about Mac OS X, I replaced the r in root with x. The result: xoot.

(Not to be pronounced 10-oot )


----------



## vic (Apr 9, 2002)

rinse, nice site, but maybe the black test on dark red background is too hard too read, also too small in many places, just my advice.


----------



## rezba (Apr 9, 2002)

an anaglyph, kind of. The way I'm called for years by my folks.

Nkuvu, tell me something : is your name the name of Nzinga Nkuvu, king of Congo in the 15th century ?

As we're talking about our identity, why don't we ask another question ?
"What's the story behind your forum title ?"


----------



## sithious (Apr 9, 2002)

okay, here's my story: my screenname originally comes from the jedi council forums over at theforce.net . when i first signed up i had the usual problem: all the cool names were taken, and everyone was called luke_skywalker and obi-wan and so on, so i decided to go for a 'dark side' screenname just to add a bit of colour (not that i'm particularly evil... ) and also add in a bit of originality. so i mixed up darth sidious into sithious. it stuck, and as i have a lousy memory i use it anywhere i need a screenname. beats having to remember different names all the time ... and just to make sure people don't think i'm going to zap them with force lightning i added the 'jedi member' bit and the obi-wan avatar ... yin and yang...  
funny thing is  i hardly ever go to the jedi council anymore ... like it much better over here ...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 9, 2002)

rinse...

HOW MUCH MONEY DO YOU MAKE?! you do such excellent high quality (and highly visited) sites...

that diet coke thing... i actually entered.... it's great to know who actually designed it


----------



## simX (Apr 9, 2002)

Well, here's the story behind mine (it's really pathetic, I know).

My first name is "Simone", so naturally the first screen name I used a couple years ago was "sim1".  I just like no letters capitalized for some reason.

Anyway, that was good for a while, but sometimes I couldn't get sim1 or sim_1, because there were many more Simone's who were similarly clever.  Anyway, so I changed it to "sim7" for a bit, because I like the number 7 (and the number 13  ).  Then I decided for a while to change the number to MacOS numbers.  So I went through "sim9.0", "sim9.0.4", "simX DP4", and even "simX public beta" .  Then when X came out, I just went to "simX", and it's stuck ever since.  I actually changed to "simX" a couple months before it actually was released, because I was kind of tired of having that long name.

Note that these were all screen names I went through on Hotline.  I've only ever used "sim1" and "simX" on websites.  I do have sim1@mac.com and simX@mac.com , luckily, so I could choose to go back to "sim1" if I really wanted to. 

The only thing that I don't like about my screen name is that it's too short and that often I can't get "sim1", "sim_1", "simX", or "sim_X".  In that case, I usually use "simsimbean", because it's a "nickname" my cousins gave me for some really obscure and whacked out reason.  I've never had a time when that one was used. 

Kind of pathetic story behind my name, huh?


----------



## Jadey (Apr 9, 2002)

Mine is based on a game of course.. Mortal Kombat 2 (specifically that version) for SNES. Jade was the character in the underworld that was really tough to beat. Even SubZero couldn't do her in! She was wimpy in 3  The y at the end for Jadey is 'cause Jade was taken on MacNN and then I wanted to use the same login here.

I find nicks interesting because it is like what we would have named ourselves had we been given the chance. I think Jade would be a cool real name, but I like my actual real name far better.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 9, 2002)

i always thought your name was jadey

lol


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 9, 2002)

I also go by the name marceline407. There is a story behind this name too.

I told you I used to love Disney, well Walt Disney was raised in Marceline Missouri and the are code of Walt Disney World is 407. So I came up with marceline407.

401 Posts!


----------



## divibisan (Apr 9, 2002)

> I Signed up with my name "Julian Guribye" and then hotmail atomaticly made a short version of it and made a "julguribye" suggestion



The same thing happened for me (w/ my e-mail address, I pu tmy name into aol, and it shortened it and I used that for everything until recently when I decided that I should use something other than my name, so I came up with something random


----------



## rinse (Apr 9, 2002)

Bling, I am actually looking for a job right now, so as for how much $ I am pulling in, the answer is not much.  

It is nice to see you like my work, thank you. It was great working for them for so long.

Oh, and as for the text on the website, I dunno, I rather like the dark, it allows for some great contrast on the links, and isn't that bad (even on Windows) for legibility IMHO. Thanks for the feedback though.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 9, 2002)

Mine is based on Speed Racer's older brother Rex Racer who left the family after a dispute and created a new life for himself as RacerX. It is not that far from my own life story in some ways, so that was were it came from.

And no it is not because there is an X in the name, besides I pronounce Mac OS X as _Mac OS 10_.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 9, 2002)

> Nkuvu, tell me something : is your name the name of Nzinga Nkuvu, king of Congo in the 15th century ?


Ahhh, no.  Have you been reading the thread...?  

So RacerX -- do you pronouce your name "RacerTen"?    No, I'm not serious.  I even watched Speed Racer years ago...  Man, that makes me feel old.


----------



## vic (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *Mine is based on Speed Racer's older brother Rex Racer who left the family after a dispute and created a new life for himself as RacerX. It is not that far from my own life story in some ways, so that was were it came from.
> 
> And no it is not because there is an X in the name, besides I pronounce Mac OS X as Mac OS 10.  *



DAM DAM DAM DAMMMMM.....

i have a racer x song remixed into a techno song with sexual undertones created by snipets of the characters' dialog from the cartoon... it's rather funny.

just thought youd care...

hey racerX youd do good on the rater "r" show, but after i am finished with my midget...


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 9, 2002)

ah... a long time ago, my AIM screenname used to be UnlearnTheTruth - in fact i still use it sometimes - but anyway. The moral was that sometimes you need to forget what you know to realize the truth of a situation, and also to see through the bs that is passed off as 'fact.'

Unfortunately, my ex girlfriend turned into a psycho stalker, and one of the first things i did was make a new screenname to stop online harassment, which is how AQuestionOfFaith came into play.

*sigh*

I wonder what the story is behind Ed's name... (kidding)


----------



## RacerX (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *hey racerX youd do good on the rater "r" show, but after i am finished with my midget... *



Funny thing is, I hang around that thread so those guys don't think that I hate them (they are actually nice kids, just a little sensitive).

And nkuvu, I heard that there was a _new_ version of Speed Racer that came out not to long ago (though I've never seen it or any images from it). I can remember rushing home after school just so I wouldn't miss the original (I think that was in the late 70's as I recall). That kinda makes me feel old too.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *I wonder what the story is behind Ed's name... (kidding) *



I don't know what the reason behind Admiral's is, but I do know why I still call him that when actually talking about him. I still can't pronounce his name right after almost two years.


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 9, 2002)

My little brother used to rent the new versions of Speed Racer. It was pretty cool at the time. Now I can't stand it. I don't know what you would think, I never liked the original.


----------



## edX (Apr 10, 2002)

Well Greg, since you wondered - 

I am really a Jr. So my parents called me by my middle name. I was Eddie up until i moved to Calif the first time at age 12. someone told me i should shorten it to Ed. so i did. I was less of a leader in those days i guess.

I still wonder what part of my brain wasn't working when i went with my real name here, but i would guess it was because i wanted to avoid any associations anyone might have with my usual nick - Duard (pronounced dward, ryhmes with bard). Which is the obnoxious nickname my sister used to use taunt me with. (derived from edward). i also decided to reclaim the name for myself and give it positive meaning. It is also now my pagan name. 

oh, and my dad's last name was spruiell


----------



## dlookus (Apr 10, 2002)

Hey Ed,
We have something in common. I'm also a junior and my parents called me by my middle name. My first name is Dave. I think you can guess what my middle name is. I had to spell it wrong to get AIM name.

Not a very interesting nickname I know, but like many others here I wanted to keep it consistent with other sites.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 10, 2002)

I change my Net names every once in a while, but I basically have always loved the word "Fusion" (in its definition as the melting together of multiple materials or concepts), and my favorite color is blue... and suddenly, "BlueFusion" just came to me. SO that's where it's from.


----------



## Klink (Apr 10, 2002)

When it came time for me to stop lurking and come up with a screen name, I just wanted something simple with one syllable. Happen to have the TV show Hogan Heros twirling in the back of my head from joshin around and reminiscing with my coworkers. The character Colonel Klink seemed to click.


----------



## themacko (Apr 10, 2002)

Dissssssssmissssed!


----------



## Klink (Apr 10, 2002)

Who could forget Schultz...

http://megafan.virtualave.net/tv/hogan/shoot.wav
http://megafan.virtualave.net/tv/hogan/handup.wav


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 10, 2002)

Admiral (like to be the boss) + AK (initials)
simple


----------



## vic (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Admiral (like to be the boss) + AK (initials)
> simple  *



so waht do the initials stand for?


----------



## marmoset (Apr 10, 2002)

Way back in the mists of prehistory (i.e. the mid 1980's) I was a student at the University of Michigan.  My freshman year there was the very first time I ever used a multiuser system where I needed a user name.  Well, the mainframe operating system in use there was called MTS, and it used 4-character userid's.  Mine was 6A2L. Because no one expected anyone to be able to remember these, they mapped email aliases to these id's on a many-to-one basis.  Well, early on, before my friends and I started abusing the system, you could have an unlimited number of alias names mapped to your userid.  So I had a few hundred names attached to my account, and I had friends who had a couple of thousand.

Well, one of the usernames I picked was "Stop Looking At Me You Marmoset", which was the chorus of one of my favorite songs of the time. It so happened that the email system on MTS had a peculiar bug/feature, where if you started to send a message and decided to abort it, you couldn't do so without major drama.  Newbie users would start to send a message, then panic and get confused at the "To:" prompt, so they'd type "stop". Instead of interpreting this as a command to abort the message, it would interpret it as an incomplete email alias, and show you all of the usernames that began with with the word "stop" (my friend Rob's alias "Stop Sending This Message" got a <b>lot</b> of mail this way) 

Anyway, people being prompted with the message "Do you mean 'Stop Looking At Me You Marmoset'" meant that I got lots of really cool email (I actually met a lot of people that way.)

When I moved on to UNIX systems with 8-character usernames, there never was any doubt of what I would use as my username.


----------



## Valrus (Apr 10, 2002)

*Marmoset*, if that's your real... oh, wait, I guess it probably isn't: How, then, do you explain having the nefarious CATS as your avatar?


----------



## Hypernate (Apr 11, 2002)

i went though SO many nicks lol! But Hypernate is permantent 

Anyway, when I was using TomBoy (No prizes for guessing WHY that was my name. Name's Tom. And I'm a boy lol), so anyway, I was talking to my friend Lee who uses Violation, and I thought, I need a cool name. Hmm, Hypernate. It just sprung into my head 

But as for MSN names... I change every time I log in  But I always follow the same pattern. Tommi Boi +(insert witty comment here)+ DJ Fatling...

I suppose I should explain DJ Fatling! I am called that by my friends, because I DJ, using my sister's laptop, using WinAmp attaching it to the stereo using a cable  And Fatling, because everyone in the group is a (x)J Fatling. I.E. PJ Fatling, OJ Fatling, GJ Fatling. All of THEIR fatlings mean something Jelly Fatling, so, sometimes I'm Dee Jay Fatling, and sometimes I'm Delicious Jelly Fatling


----------



## CloudNine (Apr 11, 2002)

CloudNine because I hope to be truly happy someday...

Cloud because I want to fly...

Nine because on a ten-scale I feel like I'm always second best.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 11, 2002)

"Symphonix" was a screen name I adopted when I joined a writer's group in my early internet days, and was a play on the title of a children's book I was writing at the time: "Symphony".
Both the forum and the book have fallen off the radar, but the screen name sort of stuck.  
I have another that I used to go by, long ago: "Ravager" which was taken from the name of a dog in a Rupyard Kipling novel.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *
> 
> so waht do the initials stand for? *



Hehehe.... Stroll though my web site, you might just find out   hehhe


----------



## vic (Apr 11, 2002)

DAMN LAZY BASTARD! ... DO NOT MAKE ME WORK!!!


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 11, 2002)

OK, here's mine.

I'm a school teacher, ok. A couple of years ago one of the male students in our school was harassing a female student on AIM. We encouraged her at first to just ignore the creep and go on with life, but since she knew who it was she wanted to expose him.

She asked me if there was anything I could do to take care of it, so I dreamed up this persona named ebola. Ebola was taken as a screen name, so I just added g4 to the end since I had just gotten my G4 450.

Of course, as soon as I started giving the kid a hard time on AIM, he would either warn or block me and I couldn't do anything to him. So everytime he blocked an S/N, I would create a new one. I would usually pick a virus/bacteria name and add g4 to it. If you ever see ebolag4, hantag4, anthraxg4, ecolig4, etc. around the net, it's me.

I finally got the kid to back off when I revealed to him that I knew his name, address and telephone number by way of private chat. That he needed to leave the girl alone or I was coming after him.

Of course I would never have touched him, being a teacher and everything, but he didn't have a clue who I was, so it scared him stiff. He never bothered her again. After that incident, the original virus name just had a certain ring to it, so I kept it.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## holmBrew (Apr 11, 2002)

holm + Brew = holmBrew

the first four letters of my last name and one of my favorite things to make and consume...brew.  i guess you could say that i am a home brewer, or that I am holmBrew.


----------



## vic (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ebolag4 _
> *OK, here's mine.
> 
> I'm a school teacher, ok. A couple of years ago one of the male students in our school was harassing a female student on AIM. We encouraged her at first to just ignore the creep and go on with life, but since she knew who it was she wanted to expose him.
> ...



hope the guy is not reading this!!! 

so what's withthe baby? dit it get infected with ebola?


----------



## ScottW (Apr 11, 2002)

Well...

It all started back in 2000... I started this website and I was the Administrator, hence, "Admin" for short.

It just stuck!

Admin


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlookus _
> *Hey Ed,
> We have something in common. I'm also a junior and my parents called me by my middle name... *


Funny!

I really can't stand it when people call me Tommy, because I feel like a 5 year old all over again. And Thomas seems like some obscene Monte Python joke...

Maybe this is my way of "reclaiming" my name too?


(For thoses of you getting used to me being around here, you probably should call me just Tom from now on...)

May this be a lessont to all of you parents and future parents... stop calling your kids by stupic nicknames now.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hypernate _
> *...I was using TomBoy (No prizes for guessing WHY that was my name. Name's Tom. And I'm a boy lol)...*


Not to be confused wtih a tomboy.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *
> 
> Hehehe.... Stroll though my web site, you might just find out   hehhe  *


hmmmm...

Cool shades!


----------



## Hypernate (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *Not to be confused wtih a tomboy.  *



Exactly  Notice how the T AND the B are capitalized  Anyway, I'm Hypernate


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 12, 2002)

The baby is kind of a way of mocking myself. I haven't been a member that long, and just like everybody else my subtitle or whatever you call it said "Junior Member." I just became able to change it recently. I just kind of thought "junior=baby."

Pretty dumb, huh?

He is really cute though.

(And no, the student probably would never read anything here. He's a sold out PC user. As you can see, he has many personal problems.)


----------



## senne (Apr 12, 2002)

Senne is my name. Do Make Say Think is a band, or a stimulation-sentence for kids between 3-6 years old (That's where the name of the band comes from btw, they ones saw it in a kidsschool.). Do Make Say Think (which i'm listening at now.) is the newest band i've discovered and they're pretty damn GOOD. And i hope i'll see them live on April 17th in Brussels (at the DOMINO-festival in the Ancien Belgique (AB) )... which is in 5 days or on July 2nd in the Vooruit in Ghent or somewhere in May, in... i think it's in Charleroi (also Belgium)

So belgian mac os x'ers: I'll see you there ! 




senne.


(PS: on April 17th Godspeed You Black Emperor! will also make an appearance in the AB)


----------



## ulrik (Apr 12, 2002)

Well, what should I say? My name is Ulrich, normally people call me Uli, but since most english-speaking people have trouble pronouncing either Ulrich or Uli, I tend to use the name "Ulrik" on the net, so that people get the pronounciation right.

Hehe, I remember when I had to spell my name to Dave Prowse (actor of Darth Vader in Star Wars) for an autogramm. I said "Uli", and he looked at me with this "how-the-heck-should-darth-vader-know-how-to-spell-such-a-stupid-german-name-like-uli", so I said "just write ulrik". From this day on, I used Ulrik whenever I was talking to english speaking people.


----------



## senne (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *"how-the-heck-should-darth-vader-know-how-to-spell-such-a-stupid-german-name-like-uli"*




You made my nickname on MSN Messenger! 



senne.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *hmmmm...
> 
> Cool shades! *



you Didnt make him do the work


----------



## vic (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *
> 
> you Didnt make him do the work  *



hehehe....  i used the force...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 13, 2002)

well my profile will be updated with the next site update (hopefully in july, maybe in september if I decide to add more things now )


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 23, 2003)

*Bump*

I have always like jaguars... even before 10.0 was out. So one day ... I had a Mac and 10.2 wasn't out .. I just decided the geek me wanted a jaguary .mac address. So, as jaguar was taken I tried others ... Giaguara  = (female) jaguar in Italian


----------



## Greystroke (Apr 23, 2003)

The two forums i joined, this one and a gaming site one happened right after I had finished reading The Two Towers. I really enjoyed the part about the Ents and decided I should take a name from there...

Quickbeam was the first choice Greystroke was the second -- you can see which one i liked better!


----------



## eric halfabee (Apr 23, 2003)

Mine should be obvious to Monty Python fans. I've been a long time fan of Python and Fawlty Towers. I was going to use one from Fawlty Towers as they always scramble the name on the sign at the beginning of the prog, a little like the Simpons chalkboard ?_I was thinking of using 'Flowery Twats'. I thought a little too rude ;-) so I choose the Eric Halfabee sketch from Python.

eric


----------



## toast (Apr 23, 2003)

Eric, you thread-digger ! 

I'm Toast as in the magazine I was contributing to when I registered to this forum. I'm no more contributing to it BTW. I really should change to have same name as my site, Think Hybrid.


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 23, 2003)

I got my name from a dream I had.  Since it's kinda long, and I already wrote it down on a website, I'll point ya there.

Don't go changin your name, toast.  It's fine that way.  Besides, 'Think Hybrid' isn't a name...


----------



## fryke (Apr 23, 2003)

I needed a name for the protagonist of a short story of mine. A serial killer in a cy-fi setting. I let my hands drop on the keyboard, and 'fryke' is what came out of it. That was in 1994. Ever since: Fryke's my name. Hence fryke.com etc. ;-)


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Apr 23, 2003)

Scott_Bernard
Is from "The new generation" the last Robotech saga
... my favorite anime
www.robotech.com


----------



## toast (Apr 24, 2003)

Thoughtful site, DarkShadow, writer of Night


----------



## Cat (Apr 24, 2003)

I've been Cat since the first arcade game highscores where you only had three letters to glorify your achievement. My real name wouldn't fit obviously, so I had to use something else and cats were and are my favorite animals, hence the nick ...


----------



## pds (Apr 24, 2003)

pds is just my initials. I was lucky the first time I set up an e-mail account (in 1980) and it has worked since. 

I think I need to change it though, a friend recently sent a note with an enunciation of the name (not PeeDeeEss) and it was not flattering.



> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> * A googolplex is 1^googol and a googol is 1^100. Which is one big number!
> 
> Oh yeah and it sounds pretty damn cool too . *



ok, I'll give you the cool, but your googleplex = 1

google = 1^100=1
googleplex = 1^1=1


----------



## Vard (Apr 24, 2003)

Like Edx and dlookus, I too go by a bastardization of a middle name.  Born William Edgar, my family has always just called me Eddie {Bill who?}

But that's not my screen name.

Another moderately stupid story...

I play guitar...I started in high school with my bro and another guy we met right after moving from California to Minnesota.  Because I was Eddie, everyone in school used to call me Eddie Van Donlin-a Van Halen jab, of course.

With that connection we move forward about year...must have been 10th grade.  Still hanging out with my bro and buddy brian playing guitar.  So one night it's like 2 in the morning and we're still playing...all very tired, but not wanting to stop.  You know, the kind of tired when anything and everything is funny for no reason.

I was looking around the room we were jamming in, which was covererd with late 80's rock posters.  I see a picture of Eddie Van Halen....but it used the name Edward Van Halen....well, part of the Edward was covered and all you could read was Vard (ed and part of the w were gone).  Remember how tired we were, and how everything seemed funny...well, that did it.  We drop the guitars and laughed for what seemed like forever.

So Brian and my bro started calling me that-Vard.  I thought it would fade after a week or two, but then my Dad started referring to me with it--it stuck after that.  Been Vard to special group of people ever since...

...see, I told you it was another stupid story.

Later,
Vard


----------



## Ugg (Apr 24, 2003)

I had a dog named Hugo and would often use some variation of that for a nick or login or password.  Realizing it was sort of stupid to mix business with pleasure I changed all my login/passwords to something non-related.  

In memory of that faithful hound and my gray mood that December day, I chose Ugg.  It was short, simple, easy to pronounce and totally lacking in mystery.  

I like hearing the stories behind nicks.


----------



## xyle_one (Apr 24, 2003)

well, xyle is actually my name. in a way. Xyle was my graffiti name, but then i sorta faded out of garffiti and began focusing on my artwork. During that change, my name evolved with me, from Xyle, to Xile, to Exile, to Ecsyle. I still use Xyle_one as a screen name though my name is actually ecsyle. I sign all my work as ecsyle one. It is funny though, the name has become an identity, and most people actually call me ecsyle. I have even introduced myself as ecsyle one 
The name has become quite fitting of my character though. You can see it in my sketch books.


----------



## hulkaros (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scott_Bernard _
> *Scott_Bernard
> Is from "The new generation" the last Robotech saga
> ... my favorite anime
> www.robotech.com *



I have all but the 7th DVD Box Set collection! Soon, I will have the 7th as well as the soundtrack   

Have you seen the game? It is almost as if a part of Robotech came alive or something  

Anyways, I'm out for now!


----------



## seann (Apr 24, 2003)

You take my name, Sean.  You realize theres 4 other people in your math class named Sean.  You watch Mission Impossible 2.  You always watch the ending credits of a movie in the theater.  You notice your name on the screen.  However, You notice it's spelt with two N's.

as for my first internet username, it would have to be "RageingHellBeast".. Lateron changed to "RagingHellBeast".  It was a little purple creature in Secret of Mana that hung in the trees in the Mana tree level.  My brother nicknamed it "Raginghellbeast".


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 24, 2003)

Well, my real name is Alex. Daniel Lloyd is an alias I thought up, originally for when I used to do a lot of Flight Simming on my Dad's PC.
It just kinda stuck, though now I sort of wish I could change my screen name here to something else.
For a lot of places, I use 'alexoreo': my name and the name of a guinea pig my family had. The pig is dead now, so I guess I need to think up some other screen name to use


----------



## lurk (Apr 25, 2003)

Gee I guess I should pipe up too.  Mine actually came from when I was an undergrad at the good old U of I.  Nobody I knew got to really keep there real name for long on the 4th floor of Lindley hall.  I'm a little tall and it started out as "Lurch" as a reference to the butler on the Addams Family.  But it quickly morphed into "Lurk" (I don't think that everyone was really clear on the original's pronunciation.)  

I never really liked it but it was always said with affection so I guess it grew on me over time. 

So if any of my old cronies are reading this here is a big "Howdy" to Smeds, Shaver, Zeke, the Bumpuses, Jark and the rest of you lot.


----------



## Androo (Apr 25, 2003)

One of my first names was abboobba. This was around the time that i was learning sex ed......look at the middle 4 letters....
Androo kind of just came to me. it just... happened.


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *I have all but the 7th DVD Box Set collection! Soon, I will have the 7th as well as the soundtrack
> 
> Have you seen the game? It is almost as if a part of Robotech came alive or something
> ...



WOW!!! the DVD Box Set collection!!! you have to be proud 
I've seen a demo and i'ts like the anime!!!
...check robotech.com, there are cool screenshots

but is only for PS2...


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Apr 25, 2003)

Ulpio Minucci Rulez!!!


----------



## macidiot (Apr 25, 2003)

My username comes from an old indian name for "idiot who uses mac".  No not really.  I had a website www.macidiots.com, and just decided to start calling myself macidiot.


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Apr 25, 2003)

the link doesn't work


----------



## Arden (May 14, 2003)

What is the origin of your screen name on Macosx.com?  What does it mean, or stand for?  Why did you choose it?

My screen name, arden, is the first name to my online persona, Arden Shik.  One day, I was thinking of a name for a game, and this just came to me, and I've been using it ever since.  You will find an Arden or Arden Shik or some such variation on a number of websites... that I shall not divulge (mostly because I couldn't count them all).


----------



## Trip (May 14, 2003)

Actually: when I first registered here people looked at my age (16) and assumed it had something to do with getting high on drugs. In reallity when I first decided on this user name I had no clue what getting "high" meant, so I didn't know what Trip meant. I just used the name because my real name (Tanner) starts with a "T" as well. And Trip is short and sweet.

Plus I was on vacation.


----------



## Arden (May 15, 2003)

I started a new thread for this very purpose, though I should have figured there already was one.  Oh well... It's interesting to see the justification everyone has.

Arden is the first name of my online persona, Arden Shik.  I was trying to think of a name for a game one time and this just came to me... so I used it, liked it, and have used it since.  Usually if "arden" is taken I will add the "shik" to the end of it.


----------



## Perseus (May 16, 2003)

My name comes from the fact that I have a star named after me in the constellation Perseus.   It's officially registered in the Star Registery and registered in a vault in Switzerland or something. 

-Perseus


----------

